# curado 200e7 bearing size



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Are these the correct size bearing on a 200e7 reel

5x11x4 qty 2
5x9x3 qty 1
3x10x4 qty 1

I went to FTU to get 2 bearings and they wanted $28 for them. I know I can get metal bearing for $1 each and ceramics for $5 each and they are good quality bearings. Just can't see spending that much money when I can get all four in SS for $4 plus $3 shipping from a local guy. Any help on size will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

8X12X3.5 Pinion bearing (1) Boca Part Number SMR128C-YZZ#5LD
3X10X4 Spool Bearings (2) Boca Part Number SMR103C-YZZ#5LD
5X9X3 Drive shaft bearing(1) Boca Part Number SMR95C-YZZ#5LD
Boca Bearings 1800 332 3256 Ask for Larry..Tell him Dip sent ya. Reasonable prices and You'll get an ABEC#5 ceramic hybrid bearing...Hope this helps..Dip


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Dipsay. I have used the bearings I am talking about for several years racing RC cars. I also used some boca bearings as well and they do make a good quality bearing. But for $1 each for SS or $5 each for full ceramics I am going to roll with the Avid bearings. Thanks again for the size info. I just did not want to break the reel all the way down again to measure the bearings with the micrometer.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Dip

Thanks for responding with the sizes so quickly. I was able to order my order my bearings wednesday night and got a text thursday morning saying they shipped. They should be at my house in the mail today. Looks like I will have the reel back together in time for the weekend. I bought enough bearings to do 2 reels plus shipping and stayed under $13. 

I will make a correction to my earlier statement though. After getting the sizes they do not offer those sizes in cereamics which is good with me since I might fish saltwater once a year.

Dip you ever do any freshwater fishing up your way? I used to fish there alot when I lived there for 12 years. I still make it up there occasionally to fish with a long time fishing partner.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

katjim00 said:


> Dip
> 
> Thanks for responding with the sizes so quickly. I was able to order my order my bearings wednesday night and got a text thursday morning saying they shipped. They should be at my house in the mail today. Looks like I will have the reel back together in time for the weekend. I bought enough bearings to do 2 reels plus shipping and stayed under $13.
> 
> ...


 The wife's family has some property up here that we go to from time to time. Her dad lives in Snook and has a nice pond with some HUGE cats in it. I usually go out there with her and the kids to catch a few here and there. Been so busy lately I havent had the time to do much else than work.  Might head down to my island on Monday to try my luck.


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

Dipsay said:


> 8X12X3.5 Pinion bearing (1) Boca Part Number SMR128C-YZZ#5LD
> 3X10X4 Spool Bearings (2) Boca Part Number SMR103C-YZZ#5LD
> 5X9X3 Drive shaft bearing(1) Boca Part Number SMR95C-YZZ#5LD
> Boca Bearings 1800 332 3256 Ask for Larry..Tell him Dip sent ya. Reasonable prices and You'll get an ABEC#5 ceramic hybrid bearing...Hope this helps..Dip


Is Larry pretty good at crossing the part numbers from the Shimano to the Boca part number? Basically if I call and tell him what I want in a Shimano bearing can he convert it to the Boca?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Kitchen Pass said:


> Is Larry pretty good at crossing the part numbers from the Shimano to the Boca part number? Basically if I call and tell him what I want in a Shimano bearing can he convert it to the Boca?


 Yeah, pretty much. What bearings are you looking for?


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

None at the moment, just getting my ducks in a row. I did get some from Dads Ole Tackle to try in an old reel but if this endeavor gets serious a good supply chain may be in order. Service supersedes price with those components, as well as quality.


----------



## LincolnG (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey - I'm just wondering how you made out with your Avid bearings - checked em out and they don't seem to carry an precision rating...


----------



## LincolnG (Dec 11, 2014)

katjim00 said:


> Dip
> 
> Thanks for responding with the sizes so quickly. I was able to order my order my bearings wednesday night and got a text thursday morning saying they shipped. They should be at my house in the mail today. Looks like I will have the reel back together in time for the weekend. I bought enough bearings to do 2 reels plus shipping and stayed under $13.
> 
> ...


So how'd you make out with those Avid bearings... noticed that they weren't precision rated... did they perform as well as stock or other rated bearings?


----------

